
The 'North Korea ghost boats' washing up on Japan - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-34981195
======
hasenj
Could it be they are actually refugees and many arrive alive but Japan
announces everyone is dead to protect their families?

~~~
vpribish
well, now you've gone and ruined it

~~~
hasenj
It's not like North Korea is not suspecting it ..

------
partisan
It's the beginning of a Blacklist episode called "the fisherman".

I also was drawn in by the title but the ending made me very sad for those
people. Reality is far harsher than any fiction.

------
veb
"It could simply be that they were just unlucky."

Right... article started off interesting, and just became rather lame. Fine
journalism.

~~~
mwfunk
If that's the most likely explanation, then you're right, it's not fine
journalism- it's excellent journalism. It would be crappy journalism if they
decided that Occam's Razor isn't entertaining enough and they had to float a
bunch of theories to get more readers. The truth is that nobody knows the
answer, and that the answer may or may not be entertaining.

~~~
ekianjo
The problem is that "unlucky" does not correlate very well with dozens of
ships washing up with dead folks on Japan's shores.

Plus, the examination of corpses should make it possible to find out if they
died from starvation or something else.

This is actually a weak way to end the article.

~~~
jonah
Well, they are examining the corpses, but that may not be conclusive:
"Japanese officials are investigating the causes of death but say some of the
bodies are in such a bad state of decomposition that it may be impossible to
identify cause of death."

~~~
ekianjo
"some of the bodies", I'm pretty sure they will find at least one where they
can identify what happened.

